# Is Superman American again?



## billc (May 12, 2011)

John Nolte at bighollywood.com has an article about Superman in the "Superman" comic actually speaking about truth, justice and the american way, as if he actually likes the country.  It was the Action Comics superman who is the anti-american superman.  Those out there who still read the comic, what's the deal and which one is more accurate if either one is?  What's the deal?


http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...loves-america-again-its-official/#more-474996


----------



## elder999 (May 12, 2011)

billcihak said:


> John Nolte at bighollywood.com has an article about Superman in the "Superman" comic actually speaking about truth, justice and the american way, as if he actually likes the country. It was the Action Comics superman who is the anti-american superman. Those out there who still read the comic, what's the deal and which one is more accurate if either one is? What's the deal?
> 
> 
> http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...loves-america-again-its-official/#more-474996


 
_Nolte, Nolte, Nolte_
_What's the deal?_
_Which one is more accurate?_
_Superman Comic?_
_Action Comics?_
_Superman _
_anti-American Superman_
_truth justice and the American way_
_likes the country_
_Nolte, Nolte, Nolte_
_Wht's the deal?
Bighollywood!_


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2011)

Superman is.....Kryptonian... as to whether or not he is a Kryptonian American....I don't know


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2011)

Superman is make believe.  Jesus Christ.  

Is Harry Potter British?  No.  He's pretend.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Superman is make believe. Jesus Christ.
> 
> Is Harry Potter British? No. He's pretend.


 
spoken like a true muggle


----------



## Archangel M (May 12, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Superman is.....Kryptonian... as to whether or not he is a Kryptonian American....I don't know


 
No, he was born on Krypton. He was raised American. My GGrandparents were not born here. They considered themselves American. It's sort of interesting that hypenization and what that culturally means has been raised on a subject such as this one.


----------



## granfire (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Superman is make believe.  Jesus Christ.
> 
> Is Harry Potter British?  No.  He's pretend.




SHUNNN the nonbelievers (don't make me link it!)


----------



## Omar B (May 12, 2011)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1391245&postcount=44

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95528&highlight=superman&page=3


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2011)

Okay.  In all seriousness.  I played D&D as a kid and our group, much as most other groups of kids who played D&D, used to talk about what classes or races we'd be if we were magically transported to the realm of Greyhawk.   But for Pete's sake, I was in the 7th grade.

You guys are politicizing a comic book character.  He's pretend.  A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades.  He's not American.  He's not Kryptonian.  

This is like debating whether Capt. Kirk would be a Republican or a Democrat.  Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.


----------



## CanuckMA (May 12, 2011)

I'm still pondering the logic of arguing how American a carachter created by a Jewish-Canadian really is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Okay.  In all seriousness.  I played D&D as a kid and our group, much as most other groups of kids who played D&D, used to talk about what classes or races we'd be if we were magically transported to the realm of Greyhawk.   But for Pete's sake, I was in the 7th grade.
> 
> You guys are politicizing a comic book character.  He's pretend.  A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades.  He's not American.  He's not Kryptonian.
> 
> This is like debating whether Capt. Kirk would be a Republican or a Democrat.  Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.


So...you did visit my other site huh?


----------



## Ramirez (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> .  Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.



 Make it so number one!


----------



## Omar B (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Okay.  In all seriousness.  I played D&D as a kid and our group, much as most other groups of kids who played D&D, used to talk about what classes or races we'd be if we were magically transported to the realm of Greyhawk.   But for Pete's sake, I was in the 7th grade.
> 
> You guys are politicizing a comic book character.  He's pretend.  A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades.  He's not American.  He's not Kryptonian.
> 
> This is like debating whether Capt. Kirk would be a Republican or a Democrat.  *Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.*



Jealous cuz of our love!


----------



## granfire (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> okay.  In all seriousness.  I played d&d as a kid and our group, much as most other groups of kids who played d&d, used to talk about what classes or races we'd be if we were magically transported to the realm of greyhawk.   But for pete's sake, i was in the 7th grade.
> 
> You guys are politicizing a comic book character.  He's pretend.  A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades.  He's not american.  He's not kryptonian.
> 
> This is like debating whether capt. Kirk would be a republican or a democrat.  Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with counselor troy.




shunnn the nonbelievers!!!


----------



## elder999 (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> You guys are politicizing a comic book character. He's pretend. A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades. He's not American. He's not Kryptonian.


 
So what you're saying, then, is that Superman isn't an American, or a Kryptonian..........
.........._he's *ink*_ :lol:


----------



## Big Don (May 13, 2011)

elder999 said:


> So what you're saying, then, is that Superman isn't an American, or a Kryptonian..........
> .........._he's *ink*_ :lol:


So, you're saying he's *colored*...


----------



## David43515 (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Okay. In all seriousness. I played D&D as a kid and our group, much as most other groups of kids who played D&D, used to talk about what classes or races we'd be if we were magically transported to the realm of Greyhawk. But for Pete's sake, I was in the 7th grade.
> 
> You guys are politicizing a comic book character. He's pretend. A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades. He's not American. He's not Kryptonian.
> 
> This is like debating whether Capt. Kirk would be a Republican or a Democrat. *Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.*




Boldly going where no man has gone before. Yeah baby, just like that.


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2011)

elder999 said:


> So what you're saying, then, is that Superman isn't an American, or a Kryptonian..........
> .........._he's *ink*_ :lol:


Exactly.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Superman is make believe. Jesus Christ.


 
Yes, yes he is



stevebjj said:


> Is Harry Potter British? No. He's pretend.


 
Well you see this one is debatable since the writer and the actor who plays him are but debating it would be silly so stop that.... its silly.



stevebjj said:


> Okay. In all seriousness. I played D&D as a kid and our group, much as most other groups of kids who played D&D, used to talk about what classes or races we'd be if we were magically transported to the realm of Greyhawk. But for Pete's sake, I was in the 7th grade.


 
I did not use sarcasm much in 7th grade.... but I use it a lot now 



stevebjj said:


> You guys are politicizing a comic book character. He's pretend. A work of fiction created by a collection of writers and artists spanning decades. He's not American. He's not Kryptonian.


 
No, no I'm not....see sarcasm... and I still say he is a Kryptonian American.... I cannot help it if you have a cartoon prejudice and do not think he deserves to have the same rights and freedoms as those that are not cartoons.... I mean did you even BOTHER to watch Roger rabbit...sheesh



stevebjj said:


> This is like debating whether Capt. Kirk would be a Republican or a Democrat. Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.


 
Well first Captain Kirk is from Iowa but I do not think politically parties exist in the federation so your question is of course rather silly and shows a complete lack or trekiness so you are now ban from all star trek conventions&#8230; and of course Kirk would score with counselor Troy&#8230;.. He&#8217;s Kirk&#8230; but sadly&#8230; like every other woman Kirk has ever been involved with&#8230;she would soon after die.

All and all me thinkst you are taking this much more seriously than I :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2011)

Everyone scores with Troi.  Hell, even the Klingon got lucky.


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> All and all me thinkst you are taking this much more seriously than I :uhyeah:


In the interest of clarity, I don't have any problems with lighthearted discussions about Superman being Kryptonian American.  I have real problems when people start discussing his defection from the USA as though he were real, and politicizing the issue.  There's a line in the middle, between these two things.

Discussing at length the capabilities of the various Enterprise vessels with one's buddies in the United Federation of Planets fan club is one thing.  Asserting that this fan club will ascend to become the governing body of the future is over the line.

Buying a fake sword because you're really into playing D&D is fine.  Naming the sword and talking to it as though "she" were alive is over the line.

Debating whether Superman is American or Kryptonian is fine, IMO.  Alleging, as some were attempting to in the previous thread, that Superman is a progressive liberal, is over the line.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2011)

Personally, I think Superman's a bit of a shmuck. All pretty boy, whoo hoo look at me, I can fly, I got laser eyes and a cool hair do, and oh yeah, bulletproof baby.  Batman, the Bat's just cooler.  First, he's human. No super powers, just bad *** martial arts master uber ninja with cool toys. Second, he has a natural +5 on his hide in shadows rolls.  No lime light stealer here.  Finally, he's rich and his alter ego is billionaire playboy. Hot babes all the time!  Supes is a nerdy reporter. I mean, barf barf.

Let pretty boy go.  We still got The Bats!  

Oh yeah, and Wonder Woman and her magic lasso.  Oooh  Tie me up and make me tell the truth! I'm a bad admin. I'm a bad admin.

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Personally, I think Superman's a bit of a shmuck. All pretty boy, whoo hoo look at me, I can fly, I got laser eyes and a cool hair do, and oh yeah, bulletproof baby.  Batman, the Bat's just cooler.  First, he's human. No super powers, just bad *** martial arts master uber ninja with cool toys. Second, he has a natural +5 on his hide in shadows rolls.  No lime light stealer here.  Finally, he's rich and his alter ego is billionaire playboy. Hot babes all the time!  Supes is a nerdy reporter. I mean, barf barf.
> 
> Let pretty boy go.  We still got The Bats!
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a dirty joke involving Wonder Woman, Superman and the Invisible Man.


----------



## Big Don (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Reminds me of a dirty joke involving Wonder Woman, Superman and the Invisible Man.


I don't know, but, my *** is killing me!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> In the interest of clarity, I don't have any problems with lighthearted discussions about Superman being Kryptonian American. I have real problems when people start discussing his defection from the USA as though he were real, and politicizing the issue. There's a line in the middle, between these two things.
> 
> Discussing at length the capabilities of the various Enterprise vessels with one's buddies in the United Federation of Planets fan club is one thing. Asserting that this fan club will ascend to become the governing body of the future is over the line.
> 
> ...


 
Too little to late you're still BANNED from all Star Trek Conventions... from this point forward you are Persona non grata in all things STAR TREK&#8230;. Is captain Kirk democrat or republican...I mean really that is just plain wrong its the Federation for crying out loud :uhyeah:


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Too little to late you're still BANNED from all Star Trek Conventions... from this point forward you are Persona non grata in all things STAR TREK. Is captain Kirk democrat or republican...I mean really that is just plain wrong its the Federation for crying out loud :uhyeah:


I've been to several.  Banning me would be a blessing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I've been to several. Banning me would be a blessing.


 
Well NOT ANYMORE... and that whole Brer Rabbit "don't throw me in the throw me into the briar patch" reverse psychology thing won't work with me... your still BANNED.


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well NOT ANYMORE... and that whole Brer Rabbit "don't throw me in the throw me into the briar patch" reverse psychology thing won't work with me... your still BANNED.


Yeah.  Well, here's the deal.  If you can explain to me why the 300 lbs women all dress as Orion Slave Girls, and the 140 lbs girls with curves are all dressed as Klingon Warriors, I'll take it all back!  It's the unspoken rule of star trek conventions:  the more skin a woman has to cover, the less fabric she uses to cover it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2011)

Anime cons too.  I've see some Sailor Moons that were more like planets, not moons.

As to the tiny gals dressing like Klingons....seriously, it's the special Klingon Klevage. The K'hross your K'Heart Bra for Woman Warriors, turns even a B class into a DD Heavy Cruiser.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2011)

You really think I went to all those cons for the 'conversation'?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Yeah. Well, here's the deal. If you can explain to me why the 300 lbs women all dress as Orion Slave Girls, and the 140 lbs girls with curves are all dressed as Klingon Warriors, I'll take it all back! It's the unspoken rule of star trek conventions: the more skin a woman has to cover, the less fabric she uses to cover it.


 
Actually, the truth be known... and I would appriciate keeping this jsut between you and me.... never been to one so I wouldn't know.


----------



## clfsean (May 13, 2011)

I have a functional tricorder app on my Android...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2011)

NOW THAT'S COOL!!!!!

Where can I get one?

The Android not the app


----------



## Ramirez (May 13, 2011)

Superman song


----------



## granfire (May 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Yeah.  Well, here's the deal.  If you can explain to me why the 300 lbs women all dress as Orion Slave Girls, and the 140 lbs girls with curves are all dressed as Klingon Warriors, I'll take it all back!  It's the unspoken rule of star trek conventions:  the more skin a woman has to cover, the less fabric she uses to cover it.





Bob Hubbard said:


> Anime cons too.  I've see some Sailor Moons that were more like planets, not moons.
> 
> As to the tiny gals dressing like Klingons....seriously, it's the special Klingon Klevage. The K'hross your K'Heart Bra for Woman Warriors, turns even a B class into a DD Heavy Cruiser.



:lfao:


(come on, have a heart! you know it's ok, til the fat hairy guy dresses up as Sailor moon or princess whateverlighteweight...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2011)

granfire said:


> :lfao:
> 
> 
> (come on, have a heart! you know it's ok, til the fat hairy guy dresses up as Sailor moon or princess whateverlighteweight...)


----------



## Scott T (May 13, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


>


 I think I just threw up a little...

No, make that a lot!


----------



## Omar B (May 14, 2011)

Oh, are we up to the funny cosplay pix part?  Nice.


----------



## Big Don (May 14, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Oh, are we up to the funny cosplay pix part?  Nice.


One of our Brown Belts is into that. He's got some pretty good pics on his facebook.


----------



## elder999 (May 14, 2011)

That guy gets around:





:lfao: looks like Phil Elmore.....:lfao:


----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2011)

[yt]GRz4FY0ZcwI[/yt]
.


----------



## granfire (May 15, 2011)

elder999 said:


> That guy gets around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, seems like he is a cosplay circuit celeb....


----------



## Balrog (May 15, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Or whether you would have a chance of scoring with Counselor Troy.


I would have had no chance.  She would have read my mind and slapped the snot out of me as soon as I walked in the room.

:lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2011)

I used to do a lot of cosplay stuff.  Been a few years. Got a shoot in the works though that'll be cool. 

Going back to the Superman thing....a comic heroine shoot would be fun too


----------



## oaktree (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes Superman isn't so nice as this story says.



> Three drunks are standing on top of the Empire State Building.
> The first one says to the other two, "You know, it's a funny thing about these wind currents. A person could jump off of this building right now and not even hit the ground; the wind would carry him right back up to the top of the building!"
> The second drunk says, "You're crazy!"
> The first drunk says, "I'm serious! Watch!" The first drunk jumps off of the building, and the wind carries him right back up to the top!
> ...


----------



## granfire (May 15, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I used to do a lot of cosplay stuff.  Been a few years. Got a shoot in the works though that'll be cool.
> 
> Going back to the Superman thing....a comic heroine shoot would be fun too




LOL, let me know when you get some good ones in:
You know, the ones where you go like 'How in THEEE HELL is this costume staying in place?!!!!' :lfao: (yes, I have seen a  few pictures of those....)


----------

